# [SOLVED] Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router



## raptorz22 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,
I have a Linksys E2500 router. When I connect my main PC directly to my modem, I get an internet speed of somewhere around 3mbps. However, when i connect through my wireless router (even if my main PC is the only thing connected), the speed drops drasticly. (going from a download speed of 300kps to less than 20kps.) As i'm sure you can imagine, this is very frustrating. I ran an IPCONFIG while connected to the router. 

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Phenom-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-D0-93-E3-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c48f:45a3:47cc:77f7%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.145(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 24, 2012 10:48:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 25, 2012 10:48:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167780304
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-F7-15-DA-00-1F-D0-93-E3-D0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{ACD08478-25EC-486A-8124-DA94C6D64
FD0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:28b0:4e:3f57:ff6e(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28b0:4e:3f57:ff6e%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Hopefully somebody will be able to help solve this issue!
Thanks


----------



## raptorz22 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

Also, my internet ISP is AT&T DSL service.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*








and welcome to the Forum

please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## raptorz22 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

The Xirrus Wi-Fi inspector says that it cannot find any adaptors. I'm actually only concerned with the wire speed, not the wi-fi speed. When my computer is directly connected with an ethernet cable to the router, the speed drops. The computer in question is not connected over wi-fi. 

No data is shown on the networks screen, but i can post a screenshot anyway if that would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*



raptorz22 said:


> Hi,
> I have a Linksys E2500 router. When I connect my main PC directly to my modem, I get an internet speed of somewhere around 3mbps. However, when i connect through my wireless router (even if my main PC is the only thing connected), the speed drops drasticly. (going from a download speed of 300kps to less than 20kps.) As i'm sure you can imagine, this is very frustrating. I ran an IPCONFIG while connected to the router.


I'm confused . .


----------



## raptorz22 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

my issue is not with the Wi-Fi speed...although that is very slow as well. My issue is with the linksys router itself. There are 5 ports for ethernet cables in the back of the router, one for the internet coming from the modem, and the other 4 are for ethernet that connects each of my PCs directly to the network. (not over Wi-Fi). However, even when only one of these PCs is plugged in through the router and with everything else off, the internet speed drops by more than 90%. The PC i am using is connected directly to the wireless router through an ethernet cable.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

Drops from what? hele me here . . how do you know it drops if nothing is plugged in until you plug the one in? 

What is the router connected to? . . brand and model of the Modem? What is the speed if you connect direct to the modem?


----------



## raptorz22 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

I usually test my internet speed on speedtest.net. When my computer is connected to the modem directly, the speed is about 2.4 mbps. However, when connected through my router, the speed drops to below 100 kbps at times. I dont know what make/model the modem is, it was installed by AT&T when they upgraded it about 6 months ago. I know it drops because i take a speed test when the PC is connected directly to the modem and again when i reconnect it through the router. Please let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## raptorz22 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

I will also add that this doesnt always happen. Some days the internet speed runs beautifly and others it drops like a rock. I'm not sure if it has something to do with someone pirating off my network, or if there are too many people in my area running off the same ISP.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

OK . . the router seems to be the culprit . . have you looked for a firmware update for the router?


----------



## raptorz22 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

Well that was a very long conversation to find a very simple solution... I'm sorry I didn't think of doing that first. Thanks for the advice. It appears, at least for the moment to be running much faster. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Huge drop in internet speed when connecting through wireless router*

Great . . Glad you got it going!!


----------

